# Berrini and Itaim Bibi, the fastest growing regions of Sao Paulo (Brazil)



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

_*BERRINI*_ 

_By Kilbane_

01 -Morumbi Shopping Mall, gong to Berrini


02


03 - Walway connecting the two malls


04


05 - Shopping Mall Morumbi


06 - Market Place Shopping


07 - Rede Globo of Television


08


09 - Building Complex


10


11 - CENU and WTC


12


13


14 - Cable-stayed Bridge Octavio Frias 


15


16 - Beautiful architecture in almost 500 feet, it's the only bridge in the world that has two curved tracks supported by a single concrete mast!


17


18


19


20 - CENU Complex - Towers West, North and East (Hilton)


21 - Line 9 (Emmerald) of CPTM, or metropolitan railway system, passes through all of the Pinheiros Riverside til Osasco, in the Metro region of the city. 


22


23


24


25


26 - United Nations Shoppng Mall, at the bottom of the North Tower


27


28 - Main Entrance of the Bussiness Center


29 - Street dividng CENU and WTC, there's an undergorund lnk connecting both


30 - World Trade Center São Paulo


31 - Av. Eng. Luís Carlos Berrini


32 - Over 50 new skyscrapers are being built on this region!!!


33


34


35 - Berrini Estation of CPTM


36 - "Robocop" Building


_By Tchelllo_

37









38









39









40









*ITAIM BIBI*

_By Tchelllo_

41









42









43









44









45









45









46









47









48









49









50









51









52









53









54









55









56









57


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

A very nice area. Thanks for the pix


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow... Great pix! :applause:


----------



## desatento (Jun 15, 2008)

Essas fotos mostram quão bela é essa região da cidade de São Paulo.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

it´s a great region in SP... one more face of this amazing city.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

both regions looks absolutely fantastic. i love the architecture and you can beat the brazilian weather


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice Area.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those areas in Sao Paulo are very nice, great :cheers:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Great pics


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful...


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Wonderful[2]!!!


----------



## Kilbane (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you all!!

Here more pictures from my office at Berrini...


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

:applause:

Simply majestic! 

And these regions will look A LOT better with the ongoing projects in the nearest future (hoppefully, with a supertall making part of the skyline :lol


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow...nice shots!! I like that new bridge..


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful buldings!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

São Paulo ! :rock:


----------



## Celsoldc (Mar 3, 2008)

Really awesome city!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics, this area is amazing!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Westen São Paulo is so modern, amazing pix...
I really like the Estaiada Bridge, especially at night
and the buildings... awesome architecture, no? Beautiful paulistan aerea! kay:


----------

